# Preserving Bear Skulls



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I finally got around to boiling my bear skull from last fall. (It's been in the freezer) 97% of the soft tissue, brain, etc. scraped right off, but what about the small passages and spots that hold little pieces? Will this stuff eventually dry up and be OK, or do I need to do something with it? 

Anyone with some experience on doing this?


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Steve,

I do a lot of skulls. I don't boil them anymore (can damage skull and horn for sure) but use the below method, you can also do the following with your skull until it is completely cleaned.

It is a method I prefer to use in warmer weather as I am relying on natural bacteria to clean the skull, but you can begin now. Get a plastic bucket large enough that your skull will fit into it and you can completely cover it with water. I use a black bucket for this. I have also used the 5 gallon white ones too, they do work.

Then I leave it next to my barn on the south face so the sun can get at it. Warmth from the sun and bacteria disolve the remaining tissue. Change the water often, every couple of days. This willalso degrease your skull. Eventually the water will not cloud up. That means the skull is clean. If it gets some algae on it wait until you are sure all tissues are disolved then you can finish with a diluted mix of bleach and water to kill the algae. It will not permanetly stain your skull. Bone is not naturally white, leaving it to dry in the sun for a few days will whiten it up real nice if you like. Never coat skulls with paints, it looks fake. You can add a coat of thin polyurathane in a satin finish after you are happy with the color or a half and half mixture of Elmer's glue and water. The glue mix dries clear and puts a protective coating on the bone. Use Elmer's glue for any loose bone pieces or teeth.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Trout, 

Thanks for the link, I have the skull cleaned out to the point they describe.

Ann,

Do you think I can just let my skull dry for know, and then soak it like you do once the weather warms up? It's in the garage right now and it's probably froze again.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Yes Steve, you can do that or even put it back in your freezer.


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Ann, is this the best method to use at this time of year? I finally got my skull back from 2 yrs. ago , & was going to boil it. My buddy told me to boil it with a mix of potash & water ,then, quickly wipe it with peroxide & water. This was a 400# boar , & I'd like to have it officially scored by B&C. It has been frozen this whole time. Any thoughts ?? Thanks much...BG


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

Bloo,

Yes, you can use this method. I'd recommend it over boiling especially if it is a skull you want scored. Boiling is harsh. Like I said, this method works best when the weather is warm because bacteria will "do the work". I did a beaver, fox and coyote skull last year. I have two deer skulls with lots of dried skin on them and I will be doing them this year. I am also going to do a client's bison skull as soon as he sends me the head. It does take some time so be patient.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

AHA,
I used your method to clean the soft tissue from my bear skull. It work well...thanks.
L & O


----------



## jamie7117 (Aug 15, 2001)

i have buried my skulls in march and left them until july.

i bury them until they are completely covered (except the horns) and place a bucket over top with a cinder block on the bucket to deter critters.

remove them in july, wash off the excess dirt and they are as clean as a whistle, i brighten mine up with hydrogen peroxide from the beauty supply store, i believe it is a 10% solution of peroxide, drug store peroxide is only 1%.

turns white as snow.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

I boiled mine in laundry detergent and dish soap. Came clean really easy. The soaps break down the tissue really fast. The biologist that checked it said that is how they do it at M.S.U. You dont have to boil it long and the teeth dont fall out. Getting all the brain out was the toughest. It looks good finished.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures (Feb 25, 2001)

I'm glad to hear the soaking method is working. Watch soap for lye content if you use it on your skulls because it can disolve the bone very easily.

I just received a client's bison head to clean. I'll have to say this is the biggest skull I have ever done. I had to get a large plastic garbage can to sink it in! He didn't clean it (at all) before it was shipped to me. I bet the post office is a tad angry as I could smell the thing when I pulled into my garage!

This one will need to "cook" for a while. When it is done I'll photograph it and display it somewhere on this website.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks for all the info on how to clean skulls. i have done many different ways to clean them.
I have boiled them
I have Put them under a barrel over a summer on the south side of a building.
Soaked them in bleach.

I am really interested in the beetles. I wish i had a bigger chunk of land for this. As by the sounds of it you want it a long way from civilizaton. Can you get these beetles off carcusses in Michigan? I have collected a lot of different animal and fowl. I would love to make it easier to collect more. I just hate the waiting for the cleaning.


----------

